
Apple: Building A YouTube Killer? - kylelibra
http://blogs.forbes.com/ciocentral/2011/04/20/apple-building-a-youtube-killer/
======
randall
This is ridiculous. The article spends 9/10ths of it explaining the current
video infrastructure, then takes one paragraph to say "Apple has to create a
youtube killer. Expect it to be called iVideo and unveiled at WWDC."

Maybe this guy has sources he doesn't want to burn, and he wants to be able to
point out that he was right, but for us readers, the people the guy should be
writing for, he's burning us w/ conjecture and a story about the recent
changes in video, not about the future.

~~~
esmevane
Also, why does everything get called a "Killer"?

Not only is the terminology getting beaten into the ground (see "solution" in
the early 2000s), it's rapidly becoming associated with products that are
flat, and could never hope of dethroning the product they're supposed to
rival.

~~~
randall
Headline-bloat. 'Killer' expresses a concept really quickly (ie this aims to
displace that) which has some utility, but you're right, eventually it loses
its actual meaning.

Solution doesn't actually seem to have any real meaning, or at least the
buzzword bingo quotient (see the new up-and-comer: Agile) makes any headline
using it lose credibility.

------
eggbrain
Maybe this is the cynic in me, and people will come back to this as they did
with Slashdot's famous "No wireless. Less space than a nomad. Lame" for the
original iPod, but I can't fathom how they could beat YouTube. There's already
seemingly an endless amount of other video sites as it is that hold a piece of
the market (Vimeo, Metacafe, Break, DailyMotion, etc), and I can't imagine any
feature that would make me switch over (although I've always wanted an online
fully featured video editor).

Id much sooner believe that the 1bn data center is for Cloud iTunes than for a
YouTube competitor.

------
stuartjmoore
TL;DR Author thinks Apple should build a video upload service, forgets about
MobileMe.

------
gallerytungsten
The author spends most of the piece talking about YouTube hasn't made money;
but now they have a plan to make money (or so he thinks.) He neglects to tell
us how Apple's iVideo will make money. Subscription fees like Mobile Me? That
sounds like a niche play. Alas, our guru does not mention how this "YouTube
Killer" will hunt and gather the dollars.

------
joaquin_win
Yet another pundit giving an use to the North Carolina data center.

Apple makes awesome software to boost the hardware sales, cheaper software
lowers the barrier for people to buy the hardware.

------
jcampbell1
Apple is a company that cares about earnings. Why would Apple want to get into
a business that is known to be at best marginally profitable?

Apple may get into the video business, but making a YouTube killer would be a
giant money wasting expedition. Netflix is profitable. If they do anything, it
is more likely to be a Netflix killer.

